# Windows Media Player Series 9 Issues



## Rolldogg77 (May 11, 2005)

I have Windows 2000 so I am stuck with series 9 when ever I go to start it I get the folowing error message. SETUP_WM.EXE - ENTRY POINT NOT FOUND X The procedure entry point GetUserGeoID could not be located in the dynamic link library KERNEL32.dll

- OK - 
I have done some serious research and have come up with nothing Could Someone please Help me any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey,
I gota get ready for work so a quick tip. Have you looked Here 
Don't look at it as being stuck with version 9.

Version 10 is a pig.

IMHO anyways
Good Luck and I'll check back later.
Cowboy


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

sounds like it was not installed properly. WMP10 is not any worse. I would try to install that.


----------



## Rolldogg77 (May 11, 2005)

Do you know a way to install 10 on windows 2000?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Download it from here.


----------



## Rolldogg77 (May 11, 2005)

Windows Media Player 10 is only for XP


----------



## Rolldogg77 (May 11, 2005)

and also I got a differnt error message when I tried to reinstall wmp 7 it would not work because of an intenal error I thinlk I am going to have to reinstalll windows all together.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

my bad. I forgot you had W2K 

You don't need to do that. Under Add/Remove Programs > Add/Remove Windows Components, you should be able to uninstall it and then reinstall it. It should be under Accessories. (it's been a while since I have done Windows 2000) You will need to uncheck WMP first then go through the rest of the screens, then return to it to reinstate WMP.


----------



## Rolldogg77 (May 11, 2005)

Sorry tried that one also all that does is take away the access to media player doesnt really uninstall the program. But Hey I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Try running this from the start menu->run command RunDll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection %windir%\INF\wmp.inf,Uninstall 

this was suggested somewhere.

Also apparantly WMP9 was designed not to be uninstalled... not good MS!!


----------



## Rolldogg77 (May 11, 2005)

Hey thank you so much that worked I tried it yesterday and it did not work probally a typing error so I copied and pasted that in and it worked thanks for all your help.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

it worked? wow  :up: sweet! 

You can mark this thread solved by going to Thread Tools on the top.


----------



## hardworking (Jun 15, 2005)

If you receive the error above. Here's how to fix it.

First, go to windows control panels, 
add/remove programs
select the add/remove windows components option
select wmp and remove it

now, you might think you just deleted wmp, however, not everything is as it may seem.

Take a look at C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player (make sure you have hidden and system files marked as visible)

You may notice that the only thing the OS did in it's infinite wisdom is to remove the shortcuts to WMP, and make the player an invisible system file. hmmmm

Anyway...on with the fix

select all files in the Windows Media Player folder and throw them in the trash.
Immediately after, you will notice MS again takes the initiative and recreates mplayer2.exe on your behalf. Ok, so be it

now reinstall windows media player nine...and all should be well....(unless of course you REALLY wanted to delete WMP altogether)

good luck.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

thanks for tip, but mine seems to have worked, and it's more quicker to do


----------

